# Pigeons



## Prince (Jun 17, 2016)

I often hear pigeons described as sky rats. That sounds like a wonderful thing to me! 

Does anyone here keep pigeons as pets? Are their temperaments really anything like rats, or is the term sky rat just derogatory and not indicative of any similarities between the two?


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, once my father found an injured homing pigeon on the freeway, so we kept him. We kept the bird in a large cage-like thing for a while, and named him Kyle (I wanted to name him Kale. But...). We decided to let him out one day, to see if he could come back to us (homing), but he flew off, away into the big, wide world.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Their personalities have some similarities. The reason they're refered to as sky rats is because they're viewed as dirty disease carrying pests, like rats. 
If you want a pet that's similar to rats I don't recommend looking at other birds. Most birds are very vocal and have a hormonal shift at the age of 2 and become a little nippy. Do very careful research before getting a bird, they're a very... Special pet.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

icetiger said:


> Well, once my father found an injured homing pigeon on the freeway, so we kept him. We kept the bird in a large cage-like thing for a while, and named him Kyle (I wanted to name him Kale. But...). We decided to let him out one day, to see if he could come back to us (homing), but he flew off, away into the big, wide world.


Great story 😂


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Every animal is completely different from the other, sometimes some may be compared to others in some aspects but you can't overlook what make a Pigeon a bird and not a rat. Like any new pet, make sure to do _tons_ of research before deciding whether they are the pet for you.


----------

